

Photoful Improves On iOS 7′s Photo Gallery With A More Open, Gesture-Based App - vollmarj
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/20/photoful-improves-on-ios-7s-photo-gallery-with-a-more-open-gesture-based-app/

======
MBCook
Could we wait on "improves on iOS 7's X" articles until iOS 7 is actually
released to consumers? Things could easily change between now and whatever
date Apple finally chooses.

This is something like "Chevy's new car doesn't have the problems of the 2017
Ford Fusion that we saw a prototype of".

------
chaselee
Looks really cool. Surprised this much could actually be pulled off on an
iPhone.

------
explorak
Thoughtfully designed and intuitive; immediately useful.

------
rjvir
It's crazy how sub par a lot of the default iOS apps are. Too bad Apple's
ecosystem is too closed to innovation.

~~~
epo
For a troll, you are very unimaginative.

